# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Datant stainless storage tanks

## BEEMAN76

1  Datant Stainless Steel Tank. Heavy duty, all welded. Type 304 food grade stainless steel 1920 lb. Tank, 145 Gal. Flat Bottom, 37'' dia., 36''ht., 2''Stainless Welded Fitting Outlet, Reinforced Top Rim, 20 Ga. SS.  £500o.v.n.o

1  lined Datant Stainless Steel Tank. Heavy duty, all welded. Type 304 food grade stainless steel. 1920 lb. Tank, 145 Gal. Flat Bottom, 37'' dia., 36''ht., 2''Stainless Welded Fitting Outlet, Reinforced Top Rim, 20 Ga. SS.£550o.v.n.o

----------

